# New bullet



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Picked up some 87 gr bthp. Anyone have a good load?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Caliber, Cartridge, Firearm?

87's leave a lot of info as it could be 20 different calibers.


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

Must be .223 since no other information is given...Any one can GUESS.


----------

